# General Fence Leveling Question



## bbroderi (Jun 9, 2021)

Hi all,

We moved early last year, and with our two dogs we needed a fence fast. Our HOA only approved the black aluminum "rod iron" fences. It was not much concern to me at the time, but I didn't really consider how uneven my backyard was until after the fence was put down, and the result was a fence which went up and down in height across the span of my yard. It's not so much a bother from front to back, its just from side to side and the wavy appearance of the fence just doesn't appeal to me. I have plans to remove some sweet gum trees and put down some sod in the future, but I wanted to level out the yard some at the same time. I would like to try and either move or replace the posts if possible, but I wanted to see if anyone else has done this before. They are just your typical lowes/home depot aluminum posts, and they secured with fast setting quickcrete. I'm sure if I paid someone to do this, they would want to just cut the existing ones to the ground and replace with new ones, but that cost will add up. I've dug up wooden posts in the past held in with the same stuff, and it wasn't too terrible (maybe 10 minutes each via post hole diggers and a shovel), but if I could've used an engine hoist or something it would've been nice to know if they would've ripped right out of the ground. Looking for guidance or techniques. Thanks!


----------

